# Challenger Prium / Chausson



## MJTaylor66 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi All

Apologies for putting this in here, but Chausson is the same group as my challenger so thought it was the best place to put it and i know they share a lot of parts

I have an issue where by i yesterday plugged my MH into the mains, and since then my control panel doesnt work - that said i have power for lights and TV etc, but no water pump - so when i press the power button on the PC150 TR panel nothing happens, no lights nothing, but as i said i have power to lights, table, bed etc etc

Any one know if there is a hidden fuse anwhere? or anything else it might be?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi MJ and welcome to the forum.

I'm just giving your post a bump cos I know others will be able to give you good advice. 

I see you're based in Spain - lucky you!


----------



## MJTaylor66 (Aug 3, 2020)

jiwawa said:


> Hi MJ and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm just giving your post a bump cos I know others will be able to give you good advice.
> 
> I see you're based in Spain - lucky you!


Hi, thanks and yes in spain which we love hence the MH to start to explore more of it


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't understand why no-one has picked up on your post except me - the forum eejit when it comes to electrics!


----------



## MJTaylor66 (Aug 3, 2020)

No worries, well here is another little issue, the front cab interior spotlights, where do they switch from as I for the life of me can’t find a switch for them


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have similar down lights on underside of cab bed - they're activated by a switch which looks flush but is actually a rocker switch.

I wonder if you'd have a better response to your query on the control panel if you were to start a new thread with that in the title?


----------



## MJTaylor66 (Aug 3, 2020)

jiwawa said:


> I have similar down lights on underside of cab bed - they're activated by a switch which looks flush but is actually a rocker switch.
> 
> I wonder if you'd have a better response to your query on the control panel if you were to start a new thread with that in the title?


Thank you, found them, on the inside of the trim, small black rocker switches :laugh: thanks again


----------

